# CLASH & 190 mm Gabel



## -fj- (26. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin ich frag einfach mal.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem 2020 clash in Verbindung mit einer 190mm zeb Gabel? Mein Vorhaben wäre den 65 Grad lenkwinkel flacher zu bekommen damit es sich im downhill entspannter fährt. Oder wäre es besser die 180mm gabel lassen und ein 1 grad angle set zu verbauen?
Danke schon mal vorab


----------

